
Honda Element camping - troydavis
http://expeditionportal.com/diy-camper/
======
drallison
I love my Honda Element, purchased in 2009--the last year Honda manufactured
the Element. Now it has enough miles on it that I have been considering
replacing it, but have not been able to find a suitable alternative vehicle.
There have been rumors that a new Element part of the 2017 Honda USA offering,
but my local dealer has not heard of it. See, for example,
[http://bestnewsuv.com/2017-honda-element/](http://bestnewsuv.com/2017-honda-
element/) which has some speculative information.

------
billconan
I liked Element and then Honda stopped its production.

I like it because it is a small/middle sized suv with big openings. seems to
be the only one of its kind on the market.

what I don't like is that its back seat only sits 2.

